# Need tips on castor mound set



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

I found some fresh beaver sign the other day, and want to try to catch my first one.

Mallard has outfitted me with advice, all the proper gear and some of Bogmasters famous castor lure. I'm sure that I'm already dangerous with the advice he gave me....after all, he has caught quite a few beaver.... but I am curious if anyone cares to offer their advice and tips for the castor mound set?

Once thing that particularly concerns me, is having deep snow on top of the mound, hiding it from view of the beaver. Do you need to keep cleaning it off for eye appeal? We are receiving some pretty significant snow dumpage at the moment.

I know I could look all this up elsewhere on the net, but wanted to start here with the local experts.

Thanks!


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

I'm no expert whatsoever, but I really like snow because it makes the eye appeal show up so much better. Muc shows up real well against a white background. I doubt I'll be of much help the bogg man seems to know beaver trapping quite well. I just reach into the river and grab a bunch of mud, grass and leaves. Put it in a pile and add caster to the top of it. use some guiding to or theough the trap and walla. Beaver are very territoriall and will try to cover the caster with their own. I use the water, mud and my gauntlet to make the bank look like beaver are useing the approach area, if not at a slide.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Cool Frostbite, thanks!

When I mentioned my concern about snow cover, I'm talking about the mound being covered with snow (hidden, buried). I know a black, mucky mound will stick out like a sore thumb against snow, when its first made...but what about after 3+ inches of snow fall on top of it? Do you clean it off every check?

And when the snow depth is deeper than the mound, do you clear the snow away so the beaver can see it from the water? I assume so.


----------



## jerickle (Dec 1, 2005)

I would clean it off so the beaver thinks it is fresh. If the snow covers it the beaver will be going by scent alone and may take more time to get because the scent may get harder to smell because of the snow cover on it. That is just my thoughts but it may not be the corect way. It has worked for me though


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

I take my gauntlet and resmear the bank so it looks like a beaver just slid down the bank and redo the same mound with fresh muc and I change up the cater each time using different brands and some of my own oil from the oil sacks. I will also put shavings of freshly cut limbs around the area for eye appeal as well. Hope this helps. They are about as easy to catch as a muskrat, just takes alot more work. I have experienced them getting castor shy at times. I don't know if it's because they get wise or because they are affraid of a older, larger beaver.


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

NC,

Not that hard. frostbite pretty much said it all. 

Good Luck

Dave


----------



## Bogmaster (Dec 24, 2001)

A few of my beliefs that may rattle a few cages---I do not believe beavers get castor shy.They are dependent on castor--its use and all that goes with it are part of their daily lives.I think they become site-specific shy.I also believe that you can burn out some beaver lures---I used to use up to seven different lure makers lures--the reason--they would hold no interest after a while.
That is one of the reasons I came out with my own lures.I make them in small batches--1 gallon at a time.I also make them like one makes a cake---I have my recipe--but if it doesn't seem right,I add a bit of this or abit more of that,til it pleases me. My lure is made for me, yes I sell it to trappers, but they are the only Beaver lures I use and they must satisfy me first. The trapper gets the same lure I use.If I ain't satisfied you won't be.So if you want the same thing that smells exactly the same year after year--get it from one of the big boys.Because you aren,t going to get it from me.
Back to the castor mound question---the responces have been right on target---just clean away as much snow as you need to and slap on some more mud and lure-----Remember---A beaver is a relative of Mickey Mouse---
And a good trapper,sure isn't going to let a cousin of Mickey , show him up. lol.
Tom Olson


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

OK, thanks for all the pointers.

How big should the castor mound be, and how far from the water?


----------



## Bogmaster (Dec 24, 2001)

If there is no wave action, I place it just above the water line---if you have easy mud ,a couple handfuls is all you need.If you feel creative--build it bigger.The mound is your creation,try different sizes--.
Tom Olson


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

Boggmaster, please explain to me what your opinion on caster shy vs not caster shy. I'm not a beaver expert and want to learn more. You said somthing about sight specific shy. I am guessing you mean I need to change the look of my caster mound? Do you think they get used to the same caster smell as being a native, to the area, beaver? Please explain. NC i hope I'm not robbing your post!!!!


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Frostbite is a robber!!!  

Have at it, big guy....I'm sure I'll get answers to questions I didnt know I should ask.


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

Tom said site not sight, this is where spelling and knowing the difference of the meaning of the word is important. Jim


----------



## Bogmaster (Dec 24, 2001)

James hit the nail on the head.Site shy---is an avoidance to a specific area--most times, this is caused by missing an animal.Snap a foothold on a few chest hairs or on some toes, the animal associates this area with danger, and avoids it. This can also be caused, by seeing to many relatives laying dead in one spot--thus the site is avoided , because of its association with---unbreathing kin.
That is one reason,I check beaver sets daily.Nothing can turn beaver wary quicker than seeing a dead beaver 2 or 3 days running,every time they pass a certain area.Here again is also why I gang set.Whack the majority ,before they kno whats happening.
If any of you belong to Furtakers of america---dig out the March 2002 Furtaker Magazine.On the cover, you will see yours truly with 8 beavers.These 8 were taken from 8 330s the first night.All within less than 100 feet.
Gang setting and daily checks---create less wary beaver.It also creates a heck of a lot more skinning.
Tom Olson


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

Got ya James, I can be a a little stupid sometimes.  I was reading one thing and thinking another.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

OK beavermen, how far should I offset my foothold pan from the centerline of travel...on this castor mound set? I plan to find/make a slide on the bank and maybe place a guide stick or two if necessary, so I can bring him right up the slot.

Place the pan the width of my hand to one side of the centerline?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

You guys better stop posting about this stuff, as it is getting too interesting and sounding more and more fun trying to outwit critters. I already have enough hobbies without having to buy traps, lures, etc. and trapesing through the woods at all hours of the day and night  

Good luck you all and keep posting, especially those pics


----------

